# Cartuchos Bloqueados en Epson CX7300



## matute24 (Abr 19, 2010)

Buenas amigos del Foro de Electrónica.

Quisiera saber si alguien tiene conocimiento de este error que me está tirando la Impresora, (Espon Cx7300) 
_"Amarillo: 73
Epson recomienda los cartuchos genuinos de Epson arriba citados. Haga clic en el botón Cómo y verá las instrucciones para cambiar el cartucho de tinta."_

Según leí por ahí, esto pasa cuando te manejas con cartuchos genéricos, que en mi caso es así, y cuando las impresora los detecta, te bloquea los cartuchos.
He tratado de conseguir algún soft que solucione este problema, sin lograrlo.
También he probado con algunos tips que vi por ahí, como hacer correr varias veces el carro de los cartuchos, sin tener suerte tampoco.

Alguien sabe si existe una solución a esto?

Gracias!


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 20, 2010)

Soft, no; Hard, si.
Bueno, el Ink Freezer creo que sigue andando, intercambiar los cartuchos y los chips sin que la impresora se entere...


----------

